# RIP Mocha & Zoey



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 22, 2014)

It's with a heavy heart that I am here to let everyone know that I had Mocha and Zoey put to sleep today. Despite mine and my vet's best efforts, we could not get my rabbits to recover from EC. They continued to decline so I made the tough decision to let them binky free across the Rainbow Bridge. They have been inseparable for 8 years, and now they will be together forever. 

Mocha: March 2003 - March 22, 2014
Zoey: July 10, 2005 - March 22, 2014

I will always miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear you had to bid them goodbye. It's a hard thing, but you know in your heart it's right. Like with our little girl Coal, I did everything to help her out but she had no quality of life left--I'm very selfish and it does hurt so much, but it is right to bid them goodbye as they aren't in pain nor are they suffering anymore. Rest in peace little ones and binky free, you are loved and missed. :bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------



## lovelops (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened to Mocha and Zoey  

I know it's hard when situations like this occur when you have exhausted all medical options.. it's very tough and tomorrow is going to be harder than
today in the morning and you will be in my thoughts... hang in there... and you take care..

Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh gosh, that's so sad to hear  I'm so sorry, but at least they're together and they both lived a long and happy life together. *hugs*


----------



## PaGal (Mar 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Take comfort that they are no longer suffering.

Binky free Mocha and Zoey, Binky Free!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine how difficult a decision that must have been for you & it is hard enough to have to make that decision for one at a time but two. You have my prayers for the pain to ease & comfort that you made the best decision for them. I hope the wonderful memories you have of your time together will bring you comfort.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you all. It was one of the toughest decisions I've ever had to make. Zoey might have made it a few more weeks or months but she's so dependent on Mocha now that she was blind that I know letting them go together was the best decision. 

I spent the last 2 months critically caring for them and while I was able to reduce the severity of some symptoms, they never totally went away and they slowly continued to decline. 

I spent Friday night and yesterday cuddling with them, spoiling them rotten with whatever treats they wanted, and petting them. 

While my heart's in a lot of pain right now, I know they no longer are suffering from EC or arthritis.

They will always have a special place in my heart. 

I took this photo yesterday. 


My sweet, sweet Mocha. 



My spunky little Zoey.


----------



## pani (Mar 23, 2014)

What a beautiful pair they were. It must have been an extremely hard choice for you to make, and although it's a sad time, you can take solace in the fact that they've been relieved of their pains.

Binky free, Mocha. Binky free, Zoey.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 23, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. They were beautiful buns. Hugs to you. Binky free Mocha and Zoey.


----------



## beannie (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I thought I would die when I had to have my Mickey put to sleep but 2 at one time??? I cant even imagine how sad you must be. The best advice I can give you is...give yourself some time to grieve and then talk about it as much as you can. A good friend gave me that advice and at first I thought, "Talk about it? That's the last thing I want to do." But he was right. Talking about it over and over helped me so much. 
Not like their is any comparison but its kind of like when you have a bad dream, the more you talk about it, the less scary it seems to you. Sadness is similar. The more you talk about it, the less sad it will feel to you. Eventually when you think about them, you will be able to smile instead of crying.
I will keep you in my prayers.

Btw...I love the pics you posted of those sweet angels Mocha and Zoey


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 31, 2014)

So sorry to hear this MyBabyBunnies.
It's been a long run since you started with Spice and Mocha. Mocha is around 11 years old. That is when I first met you on the forum.
Even sadder when Mocha and Zoey have left you with no bunnies in your home now. 

Binky free Mocha and Zoey. Now the Canadian Crew are all together at Rainbow's Bridge. ink iris:ink iris:


----------

